#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ανανεωμένος ιστότοπος του ΤΕΕ

## sundance

νέα σελίδα ΤΕΕ

----------


## makap

Από πρώτη επισκόπηση, φαίνεται περισσότερο λειτουργική η νέα ιστοσελίδα, τουλάχιστον στον τομέα αναζήτησης των βασικών υπηρεσιών, θεμάτων κλπ

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα πάντως δεν λειτουργούν σύνδεσμοι που παλιά λειτουργούσαν. Ελπίζω να μη μείνει έτσι.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Αναφέρει




> ΕΚΤΕΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΕ. ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ

----------


## Xάρης

Για το "Προσωρινά" ελπίζουμε.

----------


## Efpalinos

Πολύ ερασιτεχνικό design, κρίμα. Λογότυπο, γραφικά, διαφημίσεις, layout πολύ ανιαρά έως μέτρια. Καλά ολόκληρο ΤΕΕ δεν πήραν μια εταιρεία της προκοπής να τους κάνει μια σοβαρή δουλειά? 

Δείτε ανάλογες ιστοσελίδες - 

http://www.architecture.com/
http://www.aia.org/index.htm
http://www.architectenweb.nl/
http://www.asce.org/
http://www.cibse.org/

----------


## sundance

Efpalinos συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

Μάλλον πρόκειται για μία ακόμη κίνηση-πυροτέχνημα...

----------

